# AR-15 Vs. AK-47 for fun shooting



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm looking for something just to shoot for fun. I don't forsee needing to defend my homestead with a rifle or anything so it's mostly for targets & plinking at less than 100 yards. 
What are the pros and cons of the AR & AK for this use?
What would you pick? Price is not really an issue if I can justify the added expense.


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

Id go with an AK, every AR i have ever owned was picky about ammo, and buying brass 223 gets expensive

just make sure you stay away from century wasr10 builds, they dont have a good resale value, and lack mag dimples (which can cause some wobble with magazines)

After having 10 AKs, and 6 ARs, i never regretted selling an AR, but i regret a few of the harder to find "choppas" ive had

centerfiresystems.com will beat ANY local price on their AKs


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks Lloyd
any more opinions?


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

I've owned both and never had a problem with either. I think an AK in 5.45x39 which is about the cheapest centerfire stuff you can get would be a fun shooter. Another thought would be one of the .22LR AK, AR15 or SIG rifles. The SIG556 is also a nice rifle.


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

I currently have both, built my own AR and an AK74. Love both. Have never heard of an AR that was particularly picky on ammo...I thought they were designed to eat everything. That being said, something special about my cheapo Bulgarian AK74 that I just wouldnt be able to part with. 

you cant go wrong either way but you'll spend more on an AR. Although the AR is likely to be more customizable to your liking. Sure you can customize an AK, but most of the stuff out there for AK's is just junk.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

for your purpose just pick up a cheap SKS, fun and cheap to shoot.


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

well hell for that matter get a 10/22. But...thats not what he asked.


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

Heh...Just sold a 10/22


----------



## irishoutlaw (Mar 9, 2012)

I have used both overseas and have owned both and I would say the AR for sure. The ammo is cheaper, the rounds are more accurate. And when sh t hits the fan it can be very tactical. The AK (great rifle also) packs alot of punch (real world), and you can damn near throw it in the sand without a hiccup. I have found the AK although little more reliable it is less accurate. I would suggest trying to shoot both before a purchase, everyone is diffrent. Good luck


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

If you want to shoot acurratly like at 100yards get the 223. Ive got 3, can get monark shells at acad for about 6.00 for 20 just for plinking.If i want to put all in a dime i get horandy. Ive watched the shoot off between the 2 a few times. the ak is like a tank, cant break it but in the tests i saw it was all over tarket. my bushmaster,s will hit a dime at 100yds. have a sig 556 223 pistol also was hitting tarket at 100 yds with it, and it only has a 10 in barrell .If u want to shoot 223 get with me, well go to range, borrow an ak and try both, personal preference like ford and chevy check out a savage hmr17, its accurate and fun also, bullets about 2600fps


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

I have owned a DPMS AR-15 so I know about the accuracy of that. I have never shot an AK. If you are saying that the AK is alot less accurate I guess that kinda sways me toward the AR. I thought 7.62 ammo was cheaper??


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

The 7.62x39 ammo is cheaper for the most part and you can get an AR in that caliber. Or a mini 30 and for the 223 a Mini 14


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

have several of both and a sig 556.

when the SHTF I will always go with the AK.
there is no substitute for reliability.

my 2nd choice is the 556


the AR is very accurate but after you have a " hard down" and have to take it apart to clear it then you will understand. if you have no back up , your screwed
http://www.cleveland.com/world/index.ssf/2009/10/in_2008_afghan_firefight_us_we.html


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

bfisher1970 said:


> I have owned a DPMS AR-15 so I know about the accuracy of that. I have never shot an AK. If you are saying that the AK is alot less accurate I guess that kinda sways me toward the AR. I thought 7.62 ammo was cheaper??


I've seen AKs that were quite accurate. Its not that they are inaccurate, its that the iron sights are horrible.


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

So an AK with a red dot maybe????


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

bfisher1970 said:


> So an AK with a red dot maybe????


Most mounts for AKs are not that great. The Utimak gas tube rail and hinged top covers with rails such as the TWS Dog Leg are some decent mounts. I would probably stick with the original Russian optics that are mounted to the side rail.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

AK-74 hands down. It shoots THE CHEAPEST centerfire ammo available so buy cheap and stack it deep. Also, for the novice shooter with a red dot, its just as accurate off hand as an M4 clone. Yes if you put it on the bench against a 24 bull barreled AR you will see a big difference but otherwise with AR carbines youre not going to see a big difference in off hand accuracy at all. Ive NEVER seen a production carbine length AR shoot true sub 3/4 moa like some people on here are claiming.

If you go with a dot just go with one made to fit on the AK side rail, they are a bit pricey but are quality military optics and besides youll save so much money on ammo youll have room to spare for a good optic.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've had AR's and as fer the ammo, never had a problem w/ any ammo-----from steel cased cheap crap to good brass. AR's have just tons of accessories you can play around w/. Just put Logan's together and am very impressed w/ the way it shoots! Like 20simmons seaskiff said about the 17...that is an awesome round and my Marlin is a flea shooting monster...forget tack driving, I could shoot it straight up a flea's rear at 100 and the shells are $12-13 per 50, and the gun is way cheaper then an AR or AK.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

The great thing about Firearms is that we have so many to choose from.
if it wasn't for competition and good ole US of A capitalism we would still be driving a model A and it would still be black in color. 
I think If I wanted to shoot a Fly in the right eye at 100 yards I would choose the AR
If I had the Black Panthers coming to arrest me with no warrant and no Law enforcement protection I would choose the AK and load up my 100 rd drums

your plinker today may be your last resort tomorrow

Just Sayin


----------



## Tiberius (Mar 18, 2012)

AK Pros:
- Guns usually aren't super expensive (generally $400-$600 range);
- Ammo definitely isn't super expensive ($0.25 a round or less);
- Reliable;
- Low maintenance (generally);
- Awesome looking.

AK Cons:
- Not amazingly accurate (whether this is a function of the design or the sight is debatable);
- A ton of different variants with incompatible parts/accessories;
- 922r compliance concerns for replacement parts;
- They generally spew casings really, really far, which can irritate others if you're shooting at a range with people next to you.

AR Pros:
- Usually very accurate;
- Very modular with a high degree of cross-compatability across most brands/manufacturers;
- More accessory options than you could ever possibly need;
- Few if any concerns regarding 922r compliance (since most are US made anyway);
- Multitudes of different chamberings available without much if any modification to the lower (i.e. .223, 6.8 SPC, 5.7x28, 7.62x39, etc.).

AR Cons:
- Usually significantly more expensive than AKs (ARs start around $600 for entry-level models that have dubious degrees of quality...$1000 is a more realistic figure for something pre-packaged...you could end up spending twice that amount if you're considering building your own);
- Prone to jams (especially when using cheaper ammo);
- Higher maintenance;
- Less likely to function in adverse conditions.

I guess what it really boils down to is what your definition of "fun to shoot" is. Personally, fun for me means that I'm actually hitting what I'm aiming at fairly consistently! The AR will be significantly more accurate than the AK, and your groups will almost certainly be more informative than the AK's. That being said, there's just something really, really cool about shooting a Kalashnikov, accuracy be damned.

If you want an accurate gun that you can pretty much design from the ground up that you don't mind spending some money on, go with the AR. If you want something that will take pretty much any kind of abuse you can throw at it (or in it) that has a classic look and feel, go for the AK.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Tiberius said:


> AK Pros:
> - Guns usually aren't super expensive (generally $400-$600 range);
> - Ammo definitely isn't super expensive ($0.25 a round or less);
> - Reliable;
> ...



I would say that the sights are the biggest hurdle to accuracy. They are a reflection of Soviet infantry doctrine, which is to suppress and advance with machine guns. I've seen WASR-10s in Appleseed shoots perform very well in stock configuration. The only legitimate con I have with the AK is that the ergonomics suck. Bolt and safety manipulation are cumbersome and slow compared to an AR. At least there are products and modifications that can be done to alleviate these issues.

The AR platform is highly reliable. Its being a huge myth since the problems of Vietnam, but the continued myth that they are unreliable or not as durable are unfounded. These sentiments are often echoed by people who don't have significant experience behind the rifle or by veterans who are sadly given half broken rifles. If your AR is jamming its probably a hardware issue or bad weak commercial ammo (mil-spec M193 should run perfect). In my experience cleaning is unnecessary. Just throw more oil on it. If your firearm won't run dirty something is wrong with it and I would advise you to get rid of it.


----------



## llacf2 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have both my ak is only good about 50 yd but my ar is good for about 100 yds so it depends on what yd age ur trying to get.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

It also depends on if you are a dirt clod shooter, a target/accuracy shooter, a hunter or a combination...pick the best one for you.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

We had the AK accuracy debate at our range many times... some blamed the design, some blamed the sights some blamed the particular maker. One of the members brought 3 of his AKs (all different makers) and we attached a wood vise to one of the benches and fired all three of them clamped in the vise.

The Norinco he had shot the best by a wide margin. Much better than the Arsenal high dollar one he had. The WASR he brought was ridiculously bad...

The Norinco would consistently put 5 shots into a 3" group at 100M fired from the vice.

The same thing that makes AKs so reliable also sucks the accuracy potential out of them. Very loose tolerances are bad for accuracy.

For civil uses, I have little need for anything with a 16" barrel. I much prefer the rifle version of the AR with a fixed stock and 20" barrel. I'm not going to be busting down doors and clearing buildings full of "bad guys" and have no illusions otherwise.

The rifle is going to be much more accurate, effective at longer ranges and more suitable to my use.

I'd take the AR every time. Contrary to the urban myth, the AKs biggest selling point around the world has never been it's reliability or suitability. It's been the cost of manufacture and ammunition.

Same guys that love the Mosin.... they function fine but they're still about the biggest pos bolt gun ever made. The Jap arisaka is a close second...


----------



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok to chime in - I have owned both and I still have all of my AR's and none of the AK's. AR's just a GREAT platform. Build a single lower with a quality trigger and you can swap uppers in very quick order (I would offer in seconds but then there would be those who say it can't be done that quickly - YES I CAN) to a 16 M4 clone carbine, a 18" varminter, a 20" service rifle, a 24" varminter, a 22LR dedicated upper, or any other of the calibers offered in the AR platform depending on what you have built or own. (Please note that there are calibers that use the LR or AR-10 platform also and these cannot interchange.)

5.56 and 223 ammo are still very inexpensive and just about every sporting goods store or box store (Wal-Mart) carry the ammo. I have never had a failure to feed, failure to fire, failure to eject from any of my AR's and I have shot the Brown Bear, Silver Bear, and Wolf through them (except for my 24" varminte which I only shoot high quality ammo through).

The AR is tough and will handle anything you will likely do to it. I do not know of anyone who takes their rifle out and goes mud bogging with it straped to the bottom of their 4-wheeler or truck. Be real - take care of your firearm and it will take care of you. Clean it after every outing and you will not have any issues. Yes some say that you can field strip and clean an AK faster - Yes but really for those of us in the real world (expect our war fighters) who will be taking down a rifle to clean when you are under fire.

In my humble opinion the AR is the better value and platform.


----------



## midnight son (Apr 1, 2011)

*Vz2008*

I've got a suggestion....been here myself. I've got an optic sighted AR set up for precision and wanted a truck gun...something that would shoot steel cased 7.62x39. I've had AK's in .223, 5.45x39 and 7.62x39. All have went by the wayside. 9 months ago I purchased a VZ-2008 folding stock built on Czech VZ-58 parts by Century. I love it. A pound lighter than a stamped AK, more accurate, and just as reliable. Ergonomics are much better too. Read some reviews. There still out there, Centerfire Systems had them and J&G did awhile back too. $499. Get a half dozen mags and you're set.


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

Do the AKs that are chambered in .223 shoot cheap steel case ammo with the same reliability 7.62?


----------



## bigboreshooter78 (Jan 13, 2012)

personally i own quite a few of each, i like the ar platform better but there are a few things that i do when building a reliable ar. first is i only use midlength uppers because of the the longer gas system( makes it more reliable), second dont buy cheap uppers(stick with name brand) third- clean your weapon! most people shoot the sh*T out of weapons and never clean them and expect them to run flawless! this is a terrible practice .


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

bfisher1970 said:


> Do the AKs that are chambered in .223 shoot cheap steel case ammo with the same reliability 7.62?


 
yes , I have three of them. 2 Norinco's and a Russian


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

bigboreshooter78 said:


> personally i own quite a few of each, i like the ar platform better but there are a few things that i do when building a reliable ar. first is i only use midlength uppers because of the the longer gas system( makes it more reliable), second dont buy cheap uppers(stick with name brand) third- clean your weapon! most people shoot the sh*T out of weapons and never clean them and expect them to run flawless! this is a terrible practice .


Just throw more oil on it. I've ran a 500 round mag dump without lube through my BCM A4 clone once and only had one failure to feed which I would blame on ammo. Pat Rogers put a BCM rifle in his training class inventory and it went 31,000 rounds when this article was written. Any firearm useable for social purposes should be able to be shot (if necessary) repeatedly without cleaning or lubrication.


----------

